# I Was Soo Tempted....



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd been watching this for a few days...

ebay - 290289307450 - a beautiful Baume & Mercier F300 Chrono.

Is it me, or was it a bargain at Â£655?

If only I'd had a couple of hundred quid more disposable cash at the moment, I'd have pulled the trigger.

Need new bedroom furniture though :cry2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> I'd been watching this for a few days...
> 
> ebay - 290289307450 - a beautiful Baume & Mercier F300 Chrono.
> 
> ...


Hi I think that was well overpriced you would have been paying for the name

should be able to pick up an f300 most makes for under Â£200


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > I'd been watching this for a few days...
> ...


Ken, this is the chrono version of the F300....much more expensive than a std F300.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


I stand corrected Paul But I thought an f300 was an f300


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like that, something a bit diffrent to the Omega Speedsonic's


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Perhaps the problem is that everyone refers to the Swiss tuning fork movements as f300 when really that is just Omega's term for them. The f300 is in reality an ESA 9162 (date only) or an ESA 9164 (day and date). Then there is the chrono which is an ESA 9210. There are at least a dozen manufacturers other than Omega that use these movements and none of those call them f300.

The 9210 is much scarcer than the others and much move valued.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I would say thats a good price...only the second one i have seen in 4yrs...and the other one had the wrong movement plaque on..an IWC one...not even from a chrono.....of course the oscillator modules from all the movements are interchangable..

Its is widely acknowledge that around 21, 000 of the ESA9210 movements were made, with Omega having approx 11, 500 of them..making the Speedsonic ( Cal 1255 ) the most common....i have so far come across Longines, B&M, Certina, Derby and a unbranded version of these excellent tuning fork chrono's.

It would also be possible IMO that the others users of the ESA hummers may have made chrono versions too...so who knows...perhaps there is a Zenith version...or better still an IWC.......will keep looking..

Wish i had seen it......would have happily spent the cash....( if i had any...sigh !!! )

Regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Perhaps the problem is that everyone refers to the Swiss tuning fork movements as f300 when really that is just Omega's term for them. The f300 is in reality an ESA 9162 (date only) or an ESA 9164 (day and date). Then there is the chrono which is an ESA 9210. There are at least a dozen manufacturers other than Omega that use these movements and none of those call them f300.
> 
> The 9210 is much scarcer than the others and much move valued.


I agree Bill...."F300" has slipped into common language to incorrectly indicate any tuning fork watch that is not an Accutron.

Some ESA 9162 based Tissot Tissonics have "F300" on the dial....that doesn't help, does it? :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the problem is that everyone refers to the Swiss tuning fork movements as f300 when really that is just Omega's term for them. The f300 is in reality an ESA 9162 (date only) or an ESA 9164 (day and date). Then there is the chrono which is an ESA 9210. There are at least a dozen manufacturers other than Omega that use these movements and none of those call them f300.
> ...


So Paul whats in my Longines ultronic as i have not had the back off yet.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Wish i had seen it......would have happily spent the cash....( if i had any...sigh !!! )
> 
> Regards Keith


Hmm, I was reticent to post earlier as I know how some members feel about linking/referring to live auctions (and I was weighing up my girlfriend's reaction, if I'd bid on it and won  ).

And I don't care if I'm not technically right calling them all f300's, it's a hell of a lot easier than 9162/9164/1250/19210 etc etc etc :tongue2:

I'm up to 9 now (I think). I'm an addict and I don't care.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

quote:And I don't care if I'm not technically right calling them all f300's, it's a hell of a lot easier than 9162/9164/1250/19210 etc etc etc :tongue2: :unquote








I could care less what you call them! I was just trying to clarify for Dombox 40 who said:

quote: I stand corrected Paul *But I thought an f300 was an f300 *:unquote

Oh, and Dombox I can't speak for your Longines But mine has the ESA 9162 movement.

BTW I'm up to 19 (as well as 40 Accutrons) but don't know what difference that makes in the discussion.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Watchnutz 9162 it is then have,nt got as many as you.

got 20 electrics with a couple of F300 and a variety of 80 others


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Depends whether it is a day ( Cal 6312 ) or day date model ( Cal 6332. )

Keith


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


Hi Paul you must of known I was going to dig this up after our conversation of yesterday. was that a chrono version you picked up yesterday or not.


----------

